# How can this be comfortable?



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

We went out for 2 hours and starting to leave Ruby out of her crate now that she is getting older. 

She always sits in this chair and wants for us since it is the only one facing the front window. We came home to her sitting like this.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Jasper has a similar position in a rocking chair. He likes to lay in that while I'm in the shower because he can see the bathroom fro it--so I can't escape without him! He manages to get into the rocking chair, turn around, and lay down without banging it on the wall behind it. It's fairly impressive, and also looks very uncomfortable--it's not nearly as wide as Ruby's chair. Silly dogs!


----------



## ctracyverizon (May 26, 2011)

I found Summit using his Kong for a pillow - Sleeping! ???

That cannot be comfortable ... !


----------



## kiminboonton (Nov 22, 2011)

When Tesla is in the car she always sits in the backseat with her legs against the back, so she is facing backwards. It never looks comfortable but she does it every time. What funny dogs.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

I thought the same thing when I saw this!!


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

I thought this topic was really cute. Here are a couple of Oquirrh that I can't imagine could be comfortable.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

This is too funny!  I have to say my little Pacsirta is usually the one in the most awkward sleeping positions. 
In this pic, she was really sleepy and wanted to join me on the V. couch from her floor bed....and fell asleep half-way. She was very comfortable for quite some time


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Here's my favorite pic of Pippa sleeping - what a crazy girl!! (Isn't the blood rushing to her head or something?? )


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

These pictures are so funny. My guy sleeps in strange positions too - I should probably put a modesty patch on the first picture.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

OttosMama said:


> I thought the same thing when I saw this!!
> [/quote]
> I'm sure the blue ring would be more comfy by the danglies end lol!


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

CrazyCash - I like that Cash censored the second picture himself! ;D


----------



## minihero (Jun 19, 2012)

Too funny!!


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

Haha, my 2 labs have never slept in half as many weird positions as Finch. Here are a few of my favorites...


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Loving all of these!

Ruby hasn't done anything too weird yet but here are a couple ...


----------

